# Sunday Dinner August 9, 2015



## Addie (Aug 9, 2015)

Breaded chicken leg, half of a sweet potato and watermelon.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2015)

Doing s/thing with lamb. Not sure what, yet.


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 9, 2015)

So far I made a pot of red gravy with 15 sweet Italian sausages & 30 meatballs. Will have that with pasta. The I had too much celery so I made Cream of celery soup. Next will be a salad.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 9, 2015)

Our neighbor gave us a bag of fresh basil from her plant.  So we bought a baguette. I'll make some bruschetta and grill a couple of ribeyes for our dinner tonight.

Blueberry pie and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 9, 2015)

Cajun chicken salad with spicy ranch dressing. The chicken is marinated in butter milk after being rubbed with a Cajun style spice mix, then on to the grill.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 9, 2015)

The pork tenderloin is finally rubbed up with a wet Jamaican seasoning waiting to go on the grill. Mango-Peach Salsa is cooling its heels in the fridge. Couscous measured, ready to be dumped into boiling water and brought to life. Veggie sides of green beans with sliced almonds and sauteed yellow squash. All that's missing is being hungry enough for dinner. Even if it isn't yummy, it will be colorful.  Pictures if it's as pretty as a *salt and pepper* dinner.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 9, 2015)

We're smoking a chuck roast for the first time, using this recipe, to be served over burger buns: http://grilling24x7.com/pulled-smoked-chuck-roast-bbq-chuckies/

I'm also making grilled potato salad with a mustard dressing. The meat is almost ready to pull.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 9, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Doing s/thing with lamb. Not sure what, yet.


Ended up marinating the lamb w/ a pomegranate marinade, roasted carrots and a massaged Kale Salad w/ maple vinegar lemon -pomegranate EVOO dressing. A dry red wine. It was lovely. Got pics but can't attach.


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 9, 2015)

Finished..... Red Gravy, pasta, Sausage, meatball, salad.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 10, 2015)

Here's dinner. That thing that looks like a fried green tomato is actually a slice of baby eggplant.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 10, 2015)

Woooo, the pics are awesome!

Blue cheese burgers on the grill, potato salad and leftover green beans.


----------

